# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  سأبقى كما انا ..... سأبقى انا ..... لن احاول ان اتغير

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

سأبقى كما انا ..... سأبقى انا ..... لن احاول ان اتغير 
يُقال اني اتمتع بالغرور ..... لن اكترث وانظر خلفي ....
سوف اجعل ذلك الغرور يقودني هناك نحو القمه ......
قد لا انجح لكن على الاقل سوف احصل ع شرف المحاوله
وسوف تبقون انتم بتواضعكم هناك في الاسفل .......
وعندها سوف انظر اليكم من القمة واقول : 
نجحت .... نعم انا هنا .. وانتم في تخلفكم هناك
ذلك التخلف جعلكم تسمون كل ما هو مختلف غرور
كل نجاح غرور .... كل تميز غرور .... كل ما هو جديد غرور
اقسم اني سوف احاول ان اكون مختلف عن جهلكم ...
سوف ارسم لي ذلك الطريق الذي اتجنب فيه غبائكم ..
واقوم بحذفكم من حياتي وسوف اطير في فضاء احلامي ,
مثل الطفل الصغير ... الى ان تتحقق احلامي .. ولن تتحقق
لكن سوف احقق بعضها ... معترفا بحكم جبروت الواقع ..
الذي اتمنى ان اغيره بما املك من تلك الافكار الصغيره 
التي اذا ما تمت مقارنتها بافكاركم وجهلكم تكون علم يُدرس
لكم مني نصيحه ... تخلصوا من جهلكم وحاولوا اصلاح
ما خربه ذلك الغباء الذي تدقنونه ....

اليكم يا من تعتبرون كل من لا يسير على جهلكم مغرور ..



Zicooo Alkhateeb

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

والله حكم يا زيكو.....
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اليكم يا من تعتبرون كل من لا يسير على جهلكم مغرور ..


 :Eh S(15):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> واقوم بحذفكم من حياتي وسوف اطير في فضاء احلامي ,





> معترفا بحكم جبروت الواقع ..


*أتمنى ما تريد لك أن يتحقق لكن ألا ترى هناك تناقضا بين حروفك ..؟*

*تحياتي ...*

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

كملي الي بعدها 

معترفا بحكم جبروت الواقع ..
الذي اتمنى ان اغيره بما املك من تلك الافكار الصغيره

التمني تفيد المحاوله هنا ..

----------


## nawayseh

:SnipeR (16):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## بياض الثلج

قرأتها كتير وكملتها ... بالبداية ما كملتها لأنه سرحت كتير عند الأحلام ... وحينما تعترضها .(الظلم) لهذا سألتك ...

وأعيد صيغة سؤالي الآن ...

ماذا لو اعترضك ظالم أو ظالمة ؟؟ كيف سيكون غرورك؟؟

خاطرة مؤثرة زيكووو ...يسلموا. :Icon31:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلموووووووو زيكو ....زيكو

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> قرأتها كتير وكملتها ... بالبداية ما كملتها لأنه سرحت كتير عند الأحلام ... وحينما تعترضها .(الظلم) لهذا سألتك ...
> 
> وأعيد صيغة سؤالي الآن ...
> 
> ماذا لو اعترضك ظالم أو ظالمة ؟؟ كيف سيكون غرورك؟؟
> 
> خاطرة مؤثرة زيكووو ...يسلموا.


ظالم او ظالمه ؟؟؟

حسب اذا بقصد او دون قصد ...

اذا بقصد انا هوم من النوع الي بضل ساكت بس بكون عقلي مشغول بالتفكير
وبعد فترة بختار طريقة الرد تكون صاعقه ....

يعني بصبر عشان ارد صح .... ع انسان ظالم 
بحاول ارد بطريقه تأثر فيه اكثر مما اثرت فيه ...

مشكوووورين عل مرووووور ...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حلو يا زيكو

كلام رائع يا صديقي

 :SnipeR (9):

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]كتيرررر حلووو عجبني كلامك[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
يعني يا زيكوووووووو جبتها عالوجع 

كبير يا صديقي 
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اليكم يا من تعتبرون كل من لا يسير على  جهلكم مغرور ..


 :SnipeR (8):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مشكووووورين عل مروووور 

يا رب اكون عجبتكم

هههههههههههه

----------


## بياض الثلج

> مشكووووورين عل مروووور 
> 
> يا رب اكون عجبتكم
> 
> هههههههههههه


فيها شي غريب عشان هيك رجعت أرفعها زي السحر  :SnipeR (65): 

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اقسم اني سوف احاول ان اكون مختلف عن جهلكم

زيكو كلام جميل

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> فيها شي غريب عشان هيك رجعت أرفعها زي السحر


ارفعيها شوي شوي لانها تقيله
صح متى بدنا نخلص منك وتسافري  :Eh S(14):  :SnipeR (7):  :Icon29: 



> اقسم اني سوف احاول ان اكون مختلف عن جهلكم
> 
> زيكو كلام جميل


شكرا هاد من زووووووئك

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ارفعيها شوي شوي لانها تقيله
> صح متى بدنا نخلص منك وتسافري


هي من ناحية ثقيلة فثقيلة جدا والسحر رفعها بخفة :Icon29: 

اما ع سفري انا مبلطة بقطر لغاية شهر 4 بعد هيك ..الك يوم يا ظالم  :Eh S(14): 


> قد لا انجح  لكن على الاقل سوف احصل ع شرف المحاوله


احنا هون نجحنا من قبل ظهور النتيجة :SnipeR (39): 

ما في شي جديد في جعبتك يا زيكو  :Confused:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا بياض انك بتفهمي انا أول فرصة سفر ما بدي أضيعها وأسافر

----------


## العالي عالي

فعلاً حكم

----------


## مجروح من الدنيا

_صاحب @ السمو



نذرت نفسي على قارعة هذا النص دهشة تلو الدهشه ولن ابرح حتي استعيد عقلي فاضلي حروف وأنفاس هادئة توحي بالرهبة في حضرة نص صاخب بالجمال والروعه عشت بين هذه الكلمات لحظات راقيـة في ذروة الابداع . لمست الحبّ والصّدقْ, الشوق والاخلاص ... وكيف لا لمن يموت عشقا !

مساؤك / صباحك فيروزي

نسيم_

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> _صاحب @ السمو
> 
> 
> 
> نذرت نفسي على قارعة هذا النص دهشة تلو الدهشه ولن ابرح حتي استعيد عقلي فاضلي حروف وأنفاس هادئة توحي بالرهبة في حضرة نص صاخب بالجمال والروعه عشت بين هذه الكلمات لحظات راقيـة في ذروة الابداع . لمست الحبّ والصّدقْ, الشوق والاخلاص ... وكيف لا لمن يموت عشقا !
> 
> مساؤك / صباحك فيروزي
> 
> نسيم_


اعتقد رد في غير موقعه
النص لا يدل على اني عاشق ؟؟!!!

----------


## مجروح من الدنيا

> اعتقد رد في غير موقعه
> النص لا يدل على اني عاشق ؟؟!!!


 

في نظري عشق حبي

----------

